# Scrollbar on Paperwhite



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Feel free to laugh, I'm sure there is something obvious that I'm missing, but how does one use the scrollbar on the Paperwhite?

I've tried holding and dragging, I've tried tapping on the place I want it to go, but the thing doesn't bulge and with the new software update having a scrollbar I don't know how to use in the dictionary window is driving me crazy.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When there's a scroll bar on the right side, put your finger on the text/menu and slide up and down.  It kind of goes the opposite to the way you might expect, but makes sense once you think about it.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, Ann! 

I knew it had to be someting simple...and it makes sense indeed, it is easier to scroll the text than the bar.


----------

